# Slant load Q?



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Hope this doesn't sound stupid. If I am trailering 1 horse in a 2 horse slant can I remove the divider to give him more space or will that just give him nothing to brace against on the left side and cause him to fall?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

When I travel with one horse, I'll secure the divider against the right wall so that my horse can position herself in a slant position. If I couldn't secure the divider, then I would remove it if possible. I find that horses will always move into a slant position even in an open stock trailer.


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

I prefer to leave the divider in there so the horse does have something to brace against. JMO.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Ridehorses99 said:


> I prefer to leave the divider in there so the horse does have something to brace against. JMO.


I leave my in so I don't have to put in back in!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

usually the dividers just swing against the walk if you want to make it open....... Never heard of taking them out, except in stock trailers.....


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I will leave it in then and just make sure it's secured  Thank you!


----------

